
Amateurs Identify U.S. Spy Satellite Behind President Trump's Tweet - inflatableDodo
https://www.npr.org/2019/09/02/756673481/amateurs-identify-u-s-spy-satellite-behind-president-trumps-tweet
======
jcims
Previous related convo:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20851501](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20851501)

------
tempsolution
With every passing day, Trump increases my amazement of his ability to do harm
and destroy things wherever he turns. If I was working for military
intelligence, I would probably be furious about this idiot spoiling state
secrets at every turn to benefit himself.

~~~
bradknowles
I don’t think he is benefiting himself.

I think he’s just fucking things up because he can, and he gets his jollies by
fucking things up. He doesn’t care what the consequences are, because whatever
happens, it’s not going to hurt him.

I used to call him the Shitposter-in-Chief. But I don’t think he’s just
shitposting.

